# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  للجالكسي تاب 7.7 روت Galaxy Tab 7.7 Root

## mohamed73

طريقة عمل روت لجالكسي تاب 7.7 جالكسي تاب سبعة فاصلة سبعة أنش تري جي *Samsung Galaxy Tab P6800*  *طريقة التركيب*  أنقل الملف الذي هو باسم root.zip إلى الذاكرة الخارجية الميموري كارد وضعه على الجذر مباشرة *ملاحظة* إذا لم يكن لديك ذاكرة خارجية ميموري كارد لا يمكن أن تركب الروت أغلق الهاتف والهاتف مغلق أضغط على زر الصوت لأعلى مع زر التشغيل وانتظر لحين أن يدخل الهاتف إلى وضعية الريكوفري مود اختر الترتيب التالي *ملاحظة* للإختيار اضغط زر التشغيل وللتنقل بين الخيارات من خلال زر الصوت لاعلى وأسفل *apply update from external storage* *root.zip* أنظر ثواني ونتها اضغط الآن الخيار التالي *reboot system now* *رابط الروت*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ايمن بح

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## hili66

merciiiiiiii

----------

